
On the Engineer's Responsibility in Protecting Privacy - octosphere
https://www.rand.org/pubs/papers/P3829.html
======
dredmorbius
"There are many amongst us who would not hesitate to build equipment to
compromise the privacy of any given individual provided the price is right.
These are the whores of industry. They would not hesitate building systems and
devices contrary to the public interest; their only concern is the buck."

From May, 1968.

One of many prescient insights.

